# the new cur dog



## tompkinsgil (Dec 18, 2009)

this is a dog i just got this week out of some real good fl cur stock he had sat in the pen for 2 years never put on cows or hogs at first i thought he wasnt gonna be catchy enough for me but the more hogs i put him on something clicked and he getting the way i likem


----------



## buddylee (Dec 18, 2009)

Nothin wrong with that.


----------



## johnf (Dec 18, 2009)

kinda makes u smile


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Dec 18, 2009)

I like it when it just clicks like that, at that point you know what you got is really worth it


----------



## hogrunner (Dec 18, 2009)

That bloodline means everything!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Florida Curdog (Dec 19, 2009)

He's gonna work just fine.


----------



## tompkinsgil (Dec 19, 2009)

thanks


----------



## FLCURDOGS (Dec 20, 2009)

good luck with the new cur dog Gil!!


----------



## siberian1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice Dog.  Pat him on the head for me and keep catching those pigs!!!


----------



## joeboared (Dec 22, 2009)

nice one gill,what line is he out of.


----------



## tompkinsgil (Dec 22, 2009)

just some old cow and hog dogs around hear ,old school


----------



## satman32935 (Jan 1, 2010)

good lookin dog gill glad he is working out. did he come from platt, or kempher dogs?


----------

